# No More Planet Jazz



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Just a heads up, Sirius killed off their Traditional Jazz station, Planet Jazz. Sirius Disorder is now channel 70 as The Grateful Dead channel has been added as channel 32. And just when I though single artist/band channels were a thing of the past at Sirius.


----------



## drfreeman (Aug 14, 2004)

do we really need 4 comedy channels???


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Planet Jazz was the one Jazz station they had that I liked.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

http://xmradio.com/onxm/channelpage.xmc?ch=70


----------



## hjsiemer (Sep 28, 2006)

Why not combine Vinyl with Rewind? It would mean a larger playlist and for those of us that grew up during the late 70's and early 80's, (that spans both channels), we could hear all of the classic rock on one channel...


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm still mad they axed Discovery Radio.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

When I had Sirius I always thought that every rock channel was "The Greatful Dead Channel". They had to be the most overplayed band in the history of Sirius.


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

flexoffset said:


> I'm still mad they axed Discovery Radio.


Didn't Discovery stop broadcasting the Discovery Channel Radio, and left Sirius with a channel that doesn't have anything but an occasional sports broadcast?


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> Just a heads up, Sirius killed off their Traditional Jazz station, Planet Jazz.


Huh? I thought 72 was traditional jazz, and that 70 was contemporary?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Oops yeah you're right. Pure Jazz 72 is Traditional Jazz, Planet Jazz was NuJazz. C-Jazz can still be heard on channel 71, Jazz Cafe.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Although to a Jazz purist Traditional means Dixieland and Ragtime, which is not what they play on 72, or anywhere for that matter. I used the word traditional in the sense that you used it, to mean older mainstream Jazz. Just so there's no confusion!


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

allen98311 said:
 

> Didn't Discovery stop broadcasting the Discovery Channel Radio, and left Sirius with a channel that doesn't have anything but an occasional sports broadcast?


Indeed.
Discovery left Sirius to focus on their Discovery Podcast. (Stupid move, IMHO).

Odds are it was due to a contractual dispute in much the same way the Fox News left / was dropped for a while and then picked back up.

One day Discovery was on, then the next morning it was gone.
Their programming became stale but Cash Cab was always fun during lunch break.
I still wish it was on Sirius, though.


----------



## JClore1950 (Aug 28, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Just a heads up, Sirius killed off their Traditional Jazz station, Planet Jazz. Sirius Disorder is now channel 70 as The Grateful Dead channel has been added as channel 32. And just when I though single artist/band channels were a thing of the past at Sirius.


XM-Radio's Real Jazz Station, 70, is still growing strong!! Straight ahead jazz, jazz with improvization!


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

Yet another nich channel cut by Sirius.At least Elvis and Sinatra haven't been axed yet.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Considering Elvis Radio and Siriusly Sinatra are nothing but payola, they won't be gone anytime soon.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Another niche format axed that you can't hear anywhere else on Sirus to add yet another rock channel. Sirius has over 20 now. Glad I don't subscribe to it. That idiot Mel must be a real rock had. Probably half deaf from going to concerts when he was a teen. At least you see XM actually adding real stations and not removing more niche.

Now if the merger goes through then I will be leaving satellite radio because Mel will remove many stations and add more one artist rock stations and the music I like won't be there.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

Sirius is getting old with all these dedicated artist channels and axing others. Why can't Sirius just have a couple dedicated channels that have rotating artists that change monthly or something? 

This is one of the reasons the merger shouldn't go through. I can switch to XM if they decide to ax one of my favorite channels in place of some dedicated artist channel. I'm sure they are eying up those classical/dance channels in place of dedicated artist channels.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Go with XM. There Decades, Pop and Dance stations are way, way, way better than Sirius.

I doubt the merger will go through.

PS. And no Steve I am not complaining about too much Rock and not enough Dance just on the Sirius site since they axed many niche channels to add more rock one artist crap. That is why I will never subscribe to Sirius (I get it on Dish Network but barely listen to it) but I am quite pleased with XM. They have more variety.


----------

